
Analyse Asia 41: The 500 Mobile Collective with Edith Yeung of 500 Startups - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/06/27/episode-41-the-500-mobile-collective-with-edith-yeung-of-500-startups/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Edith Yeung from 500 Startups joined us for a chat on all
things mobile and an overview of the mobile landscape all over the world.
Drawing from her career experience with Dolphin and BiztechDay, she explained
her investment thesis: how it continued to evolve with a ever-changing
landscape of mobile and how she looked at investing into startups not just in
the US but also how to map ideas from Asia back to US. On mobile, we discussed
from payments, healthcare, enterprise, gaming, content to on-demand apps and
understand the latest trends in mobile. We also discussed some of her
investments and she offered her advice on how mobile startups need to figure
out driving up app installs and usage.

